# Subtank mini leaking with twisted kanthal build



## jguile415 (19/10/15)

Hey guys! Anyone else out there having leaking issues when building with twisted kanthal? I usually build with 24g and no hassles. Recently I bought some pre twisted 26g and have made a couple of coils... my tank leaks every time. Went back to a normal build today and no leaking.. loving the flavour of a twisted but not enjoying getting joose all over my mod


----------



## Puff Daddy (19/10/15)

Picture please. I melted a competition drip tip 2 days back, as my coil was a bit to close to some of the plastic, something like that could have happened


----------



## jguile415 (19/10/15)

Will post a pic as soon as i get a gap to build a new one. Kak one dude!


----------



## Puff Daddy (19/10/15)

Luckily its only on the inside and it still looks and works good so no harm done, just need to be careful in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (20/10/15)

I bought a new RBA deck for my subtank today and it seems to have solved the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------

